# Would you drink your tank water?



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

Is your tank water so nice and clean that you'd take a great big glass and chug it down?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hell no
there is way to much bacteria in it


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

yummm sounds good i think i might have a glass of it right now


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WTF! Maybe after a 100% water change! How bout you drink some while your tank is 2 weeks into cycling


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i think ill pass on drinking the tank water but i am sipping on a cold glass of brown bong water if you wanna try a sip of this?


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

hey theres nothin like a nice glass of jack and tank water if you ask me


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

phreakah said:


> hey theres nothin like a nice glass of jack and tank water if you ask me
> [snapback]813333[/snapback]​


lmfao!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

phreakah said:


> hey theres nothin like a nice glass of jack and tank water if you ask me
> [snapback]813333[/snapback]​


im drinking jack right now i think im going to chase it down with some nice warm piranha water,,


----------



## 11" P (Dec 17, 2004)

I'd love a glass but it has to have one of those long pleco turds floating in it ,
()-< ------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

I wouldn't drink tank water.








In fact, I wash my arms every time I stick my hands in there. Tank water contains bacteria that can make you sick like Mycobacterium.


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

id take a shot or two if i had a nice refershing glass of Bacardi O after


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Your fish tank water is also their toilet. No way!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Maybe if there was some $$$

up for grabs, but otherwise NO WAY


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

> I wouldn't drink tank water.
> In fact, I wash my arms every time I stick my hands in there. Tank water contains bacteria that can make you sick like Mycobacterium.


Not to mention TB


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

I use it to water my plants. They have never been greener.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

CHOMP said:


> Not to mention TB
> [snapback]813643[/snapback]​


 oh...i c ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats just sick


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

my tank water is probably cleaner than tap water but i dont think so i will pass


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

wtf? are you guys serious? my tank water is prestine... i always drink the water i take out for a water change...


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm contemplating putting a nozzle on the side of my tank like the water coolers have... that way i can just go fill up with ease


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

you might as well drink piss water.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

phreakah said:


> Is your tank water so nice and clean that you'd take a great big glass and chug it down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Hell no! Jim Beam is bad enough and I drink a ton of that stuff.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Never - in my tanks crystal-clear and clean aquarium water means clean for fish, not for me...


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> i think ill pass on drinking the tank water but i am sipping on a cold glass of brown bong water if you wanna try a sip of this?
> [snapback]813326[/snapback]​
































im with you on this one buddy


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)




----------

